# Lets See Those Omega's



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

It has been a while so how about posting your Omega's please 

I will start off with one of my favourites, Omega Mariner MK1 from 1976


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

This us my addition trying to get the case repaired at the mo but no luck ?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

This could be a very long topic....


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

martinzx said:


> I will start off with one of my favourites, Omega Mariner MK1 from 1976


Very nice too ....  I'll start off with this Seamaster....


----------



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

Varied bunch for me

8500 PO










1970 MKII










1976 Montreal/Albatross/Scoreboard










Gone:

'74 Speedsonic










Chronostop










Seamaster 60


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Here are some of mine


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Go on then:

1972 Seamaster 120 f300Hz cal.1250










2004 SMP 300 cal.1120


----------



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)

The 710's !










cheers

b


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Some f300 Constellations:


----------



## Delroyb (Jul 17, 2013)

My '72 Geneve auto


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Some f300 Seamasters:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Some f300 De Villes (I only have one!):


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Some f300 Geneve (what's the plural for Geneve?):


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Some f300 Speedsonics:










I'll do the Megasonics, autos and manuals after a rest. :lol:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

In the meantime... Omega Dynamic Chronograph ....


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

not quite all of them but most of them , missing is the smp and the one i got last week

Oh and the chronostop now has its correct orange chrono hand


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

"Eyes on the Stars" Snoopy style.....


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Blimey! Some of you haver got one or two then! :yes:

Here's my pair:


----------



## EJL73 (Apr 7, 2014)

artistmike said:


> In the meantime... Omega Dynamic Chronograph ....


I really like this one. I have been hovering over the "buy" button for a few days for one of these in mint condition. Should I...?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Some really great watches on show, please keep them coming


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Some super examples coming.

Is the collective term for a group of Omegas is

A Swatch of Omegas?

Mike


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Omega Seamaster Cosmic


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Omega Imperial 1940s ish










F300 cone










Dynamic manual wind










SMP 300 quartz


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

one of mine,1967 seamaster chronostop............................................................................................................................


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

EJL73 said:


> I really like this one. I have been hovering over the "buy" button for a few days for one of these in mint condition. Should I...?


I was going to PM you but I see that you haven't got enough posts yet so I'd say this, if you're thinking of getting one of these I'd say yes definitely go for it with a couple of provisos...

Make sure that it's been serviced recently. A service on one of these is very definitely a job for Omega, Independents won't service them because of the Dubois Depraz chronograph module which is a specialist bit of kit. I had mine done fairly recently and the bill from STS ( Omega's Vintage section in the UK) was Â£350 eighteen months ago...

Secondly, it's not a big watch so as long as you're happy with smaller watches, it's a really great piece to wear.

I bought mine as a complete set with the original bracelet tin, box and all paperwork which is another bonus if you can get it as it's what the collectors like.. As long as you can get a serviced one or are prepared for that additional cost, I'd say go for it ! I've really been enjoying owning mine though, I only wear it very occasionally. Any questions, get in touch when you've got enough posts to PM.


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

another of mine,seamaster with dennison 18ct"heavy case" and 18ct bracelet,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Something a bit more modern, the X-33 ......


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

another of my goldies,







a 9ct geneve from 1962,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Had plenty of Omega's but down to the Seamaster 300.


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Ummm some of them...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Some Megasonics:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Only one from me - I feel so inadequate


----------



## boiler0780 (Sep 12, 2014)

Sorry i don't have one! But i've been thinking about selling my tag f1 and putting some cash to it to buy one

ATB

John


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Only the one for me


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Here's one in the process of repair and refurbishment:-



Another recently cleaned and lubed and currently running at about - 30 seconds/day. Not bad for a 1917 watch!



Mike


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

mid 1970s early quartz? very thin


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> This could be a very long topic....





Silver Hawk said:


> Some f300 Speedsonics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That pocket watch is rather nice! I've wanted one of those Speedsonics for some time now, though one that has been serviced properly would likely be too good for me to have. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Here is a nasty one:










A Mark II:










Another Mark II:










Something small:










Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

SM 300:










Seamaster 600:










Seamaster Automatic Chronograph:










Time for some GMT sword play:










Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Speedy Reduced:










Speedy Quartz:










A squirrel:










Later,

William


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Here's my 2.........

MkII from 1970










Planet Ocean from 2008


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Another from me.. a 1969 speedy ..


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Blimey, this thread is making me feel really inadequate - The only thing I can contribute is another pic of a squirrel.... :lol:

Some stunning watches on display here, nice one guys :notworthy:


----------



## Fitz666 (Aug 22, 2013)

Just one from me as well....


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Omega megaquartz still awaiting repair once I have funds to send to sts


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

My humble collection. Terrible photo but there you go.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Padders said:


> My humble collection. Terrible photo but there you go.


Nice strap choice on the chronostop! :lol: :lol:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Might as well stick the speedy Ratt on


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Thomasr said:


> Padders said:
> 
> 
> > My humble collection. Terrible photo but there you go.
> ...


I got it from the original owner like that, haven't got round to changing it yet ;-). Just my little joke Tom.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Padders said:


> Thomasr said:
> 
> 
> > Padders said:
> ...


If only we had a 'Like' button, glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

A new arrival a De Ville Quartz from 1995, please keep them coming


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

well, there's this one too....


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

ANDI said:


>


You definitely need a white one Andi ...


----------



## EJL73 (Apr 7, 2014)

artistmike said:


> EJL73 said:
> 
> 
> > I really like this one. I have been hovering over the "buy" button for a few days for one of these in mint condition. Should I...?
> ...


Thanks for the advice artistmike. Really useful, I will do some more research! Not sure how long I have to be a member before I get PM privileges but when I'm there, I will be in touch!


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

EJL73 said:


> artistmike said:
> 
> 
> > EJL73 said:
> ...


If you like the 1999 Dynamic (and you should since the lume is great and it is modelled on the 1950s Omega RAF watches) but don't want the hassle of the DD module which then don't forget the non chronograph version, see my post above (#50). This isn't a sneaky sales pump since wild horses wouldn't drag mine away at any price.


----------



## EJL73 (Apr 7, 2014)

Padders said:


> If you like the 1999 Dynamic (and you should since the lume is great and it is modelled on the 1950s Omega RAF watches) but don't want the hassle of the DD module which then don't forget the non chronograph version, see my post above (#50). This isn't a sneaky sales pump since wild horses wouldn't drag mine away at any price.


I just saw that. Is it the same size? Not one for massive watches, but not too small either!


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

EJL73 said:


> Padders said:
> 
> 
> > If you like the 1999 Dynamic (and you should since the lume is great and it is modelled on the 1950s Omega RAF watches) but don't want the hassle of the DD module which then don't forget the non chronograph version, see my post above (#50). This isn't a sneaky sales pump since wild horses wouldn't drag mine away at any price.
> ...


Its around 37mm exc crown which is 1mm smaller than the chrono but it wears big due to the face and hands running right to the edge. To my eye it has the same face dia or maybe a fraction larger than a full size SMP so isn't exactly lost on the wrist. Personally I prefer the date model to the chromo since the date is fairly slim at around 10mm but the addition of the DD module adds around 3mm of depth. Also just like the speedy reduced of the era, the stacking of the DD means that the winder is out of line with the pushers which may annoy some.

That said, I always fancied a Targa Florio special edition chrono to partner my date version...


----------



## Stu1 (Oct 28, 2012)

ed335d said:


> Varied bunch for me
> 
> 8500 PO
> 
> ...


Love that seamaster 60,


----------



## Stu1 (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Stu1 (Oct 28, 2012)

Common as muck Seamaster !


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Omega SMP Cal. 2231.80. Solid Titanium case and bracelet,and electric blue dial.


----------



## brownip (Sep 28, 2009)

Paul, your f300s are a sight to behold, oh how I wish I could track a decent one down. Anyhoo, here's a few not yet featured.











Cheers

Ian


----------



## Wookie_66 (Sep 30, 2013)

My new baby. More dainty than i thought it would be.


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Wookie_66 (Sep 30, 2013)

Strap change


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Wookie_66 said:


> Strap change


Looks good on that strap Wookie


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

mcb2007 said:


> Looks good on that strap Wookie


I agree, that looks like a totally different watch, nice one...  ...


----------



## Wookie_66 (Sep 30, 2013)

artistmike said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good on that strap Wookie
> ...


Thanks. Im well chuffed. I know I chose the strap but well done to Pav for his lovely strap.


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

Sea master Pro


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Some really great watches  Please keep them coming...

Next for me the watch that started it all a third generation 1946 Omega


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

1971 Speedmaster










1963 Seamaster date










1963 linen dial










1968 flightmaster










mega quartz


----------



## Wookie_66 (Sep 30, 2013)

I so want one of the new blue 57s


----------

